# Advice on upgrade from 7d



## gsm275 (Dec 6, 2017)

I've had a 7D for the last 6 years and it's served me well but it's starting to feel it's age with issues arising and I'm feeling the itch to upgrade my gear.  Would love some recommendations.

I've loved my 7D despite not really being the primary target customer for it as i don't really shoot a tonne of action shots.  I'm mostly a travel photographer who shoots a lot of candid/street photography although some wildlife/landscape photos as well.  What's most important to me is image quality with some consideration towards weight, cost, and ability to shoot non-static subjects (due to candid street photos who aren't necessarily standing still).  I'm used to and tolerant of the 7D's weight but wouldn't want a significantly bulkier camera.  The need to swap out my lenses (fairly decent set already) if i go full frame or another brand is also a consideration.

I've looked at the 7D Mk II, 6d, 5d Mk III, and some of the nicer mirrorless options.  Understandably lots of pros/cons of each.

7d Mk II is very appealing due to familiarity, sounds like an upgrade overall, and like not needing to change lens set.  Not entirely certain if its the perfect option though as i'm not a sports photographer and is still a heavy camera for somebody who likes to travel.

6D sounds like it's better image quality with some nice features but requires new lens set and an aging camera.  Not sure if it's the best investment.  As i'm looking used the Mk II doesn't seem feasible or in my budget.

5d MkIII - Sounds like a great camera for photo quality, but the weight and new lens set (and cost) are giving me pause.

Mirrorless - Mirrorless cameras of similar budget (i.e. Fujifilm X-T2) are appealing for weight and features but I don't know if i'll be satisfied from an image quality perspective and will have to invest in new lens set.

Appreciate any advice I can get to help me in making this decision.


----------



## weepete (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm in a similar boat mate, though I'm pretty focused on just landscapes and wildlife. One thing that gives me pause is the 7dmkiii is widely expected to be released in Q2 of next year, but without an offical release date it's just #canonroumours at the moment. I'm still gonna wait for it though as if it's not up to par I'll seriously be considering switching to Nikon.

At the moment the Canon range does not really have a clear upgrade path, the 7dmkii is, imo, now too far on in the product cycle for basically an incremental upgrade. Looking at the specs the 6d/6Dmkii just doesn't feel like an upgrade to me, sure it'll boost low light performance but I think it looses some of the 7Ds bells and whistles. The 5Dmkiii is now very far on in the product cycle and it's been replaced by the 5DmkIV, still a good camera but it's sensor has been superceeded still a good option if you are shooting in controlled light though. 5DS and 5DSR, great cameras but the ISO limit of 6400 feels too like my 7D for general shooting. Great for landscapes and studio work, less good at everything else, huge file sizes too. That leaves the 5DmkIV, which is a spectacular camera but for me the cost is prohibative, realistically I can't justify spending that much on a camera. Saing all that if you really need to upgrade now the 80D might be a good option, I think it's got the best crop sensor in canon's range atm.

From what you've said though I think you need to define where your priorities lie, meaning pick one primary function and base your choice on that accepting that it will just do everything else well.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 7, 2017)

It sounds like you already have nice lenses for a crop camera.

So really it's the same range (canon Eos) to use same lenses, a complete new set if you must go smaller or new lenses if you must go fullframe.

Certainly the latter two options are the least cost effecient.

As suggested above, take a look at the 80d. It does most of what the 7d does with an upgraded sensor and great video functions and a handy screen


----------



## gsm275 (Dec 7, 2017)

jaomul said:


> It sounds like you already have nice lenses for a crop camera.
> 
> So really it's the same range (canon Eos) to use same lenses, a complete new set if you must go smaller or new lenses if you must go fullframe.
> 
> ...


Hm 80D hasn't really been on my radar, i'll have to take a look into that.  Thanks!


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 9, 2017)

gsm275 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like you already have nice lenses for a crop camera.
> ...



80D or the rumored 7D3
but for "street" and travel photography also look at mirrorless - smaller and lighter especially with "pancake" style lens and can still use the larger DSLR lens

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Buddymunster (Dec 9, 2017)

I went from 7d to Sony a6500. Much lighter package and easy to travel with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsm275 (Dec 9, 2017)

Buddymunster said:


> I went from 7d to Sony a6500. Much lighter package and easy to travel with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the photo quality compare between the 7d and the Sony a6500?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2017)

gsm275 said:


> Buddymunster said:
> 
> 
> > I went from 7d to Sony a6500. Much lighter package and easy to travel with.
> ...


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 10, 2017)

I found your post very interesting as I just stepped up to a full frame: I got the 6D mark ii this summer and the 70-200 2.8 m ii L USM but I think next year I might get a good crop sensor body and will look at the T7i or the 7D mark ??? (whatever is current at the time).

It sounds like the lenses you have are all EF/S?  If so then I think the 7D mark iii (I forget if it is out or imminent).  You know it.  You like it. Your lenses work with it.


----------



## Overread (Dec 10, 2017)

A few thoughts

1) What lenses do you have at present? Might be that fullframe could be an option if you're only changing a couple or if the changes are affordable to make. This also gives an idea of what lenses you are using and the overall size and weight of your travel setup (travel means different things to different people)

2) The 7DMIII is a rumour and has been around for ages; the MII is decently old now and so a new version could appear at any time; but no one really knows anything and I don't even recall any "7DMIII spotted" types of rumour that tend to come out once hte new version is in the public testing phase. So you could wait a long time for this.

3) When you say size and weight do you use your 7D with or without a battery grip.


----------



## gsm275 (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm primarily working with:

Canon 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Canon EF 70-300mm IS

And i mean without a battery grip in terms of weight.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 11, 2017)

gsm275 said:


> I'm primarily working with:
> 
> Canon 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM
> Canon 50mm f/1.8
> ...



yes, "IQ" image quality is the reason why most pros shoot with *Canon* 
but if you want to minimize weight and primarily shoot "street" and candid pics think mirrorless and 'pancake' style lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## goodguy (Dec 12, 2017)

Canons best crop sensor camera at the moment is the 80D, yes the 7DII is placed above it but the sensor in the 7DII is not as good as the one in the 80D, 7DII main advantage is for wildlife and sport, other then that the 80D is better.
If you have been with Canon for a while I see no reason to move to a new system but if you want to go smaller then you have 2 options.................
Fuji X-T2 and Sony a6500/a6300
Both these cameras enjoy a better sensor then the 80D but naturally they have their issues.
My favorite is the X-T2 but Fuji has no FF camera so committing to an APS-C only system is not my cup of tea also the a6500 has IBIS


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 12, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Canons best crop sensor camera at the moment is the 80Do



LOL
I suppose it depends on the definition of the "*best*" crop model and the "*best*" and greatest lens
naturally (of course) cameras have their "issues" and it may not be everyone's 'cup of tea'
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## lance70 (Dec 14, 2017)

The 7D Mk II is a great camera,....I shot with one for a year or so and really enjoyed it...I also shot with the Sony A6300 for about 1 month and that was enough for me.....you may want to rent a Sony first and see how it feels to you and what kind of results you get.....for me I like the DSLR setup better. Of course the 5d Mk III is a beast too, either way you go having the proper glass will make all the difference.


----------

